# Grupo De Telegram Gentoo Es

## At4ri

Hola mundo!

Dejo el link de un grupo  de telegram de usuarios gentoo y otras hierbas

https://telegram.me/joinchat/C3V8xD5C1VzvaYH4CJULywLast edited by At4ri on Tue Mar 15, 2016 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papu

...

----------

## At4ri

Hola, el link esta vigente, es un grupo de telegram,

https://telegram.me/joinchat/C3V8xD5C1VzvaYH4CJULyw

----------

## papu

...

----------

## At4ri

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *At4ri wrote:*   Hola, el link esta vigente, es un grupo de telegram,
> 
> https://telegram.me/joinchat/C3V8xD5C1VzvaYH4CJULyw 
> 
> si, pero en demasiados chats ya estoy 

 

Sos uno de los que mas hablas, nadie te obliga a quedarte.

Nos vemos en irc.

----------

## papu

...

----------

## At4ri

actualizo

https://telegram.me/linux_es

----------

